# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  ارسال sms

## pershia

سلام
چطوری میشه با یک #application c از طریق یک PDA که دارای سیم کارت هست sms فرستاد؟
آیا لازم از پورت خاصی استفاده کرد؟

----------


## reza6384

سلام دوست عزیز.
اولا بفرمایید که دستگاهتون چه مارک و مدلیه و سیستم عاملش چیه.
دوما وقتی دستگاه به سیستم متصله در Device Manager در قسمت Modems نگاه کنید ببینید آیا مودمی با نام دستگاهتون وجود داره.
ممکنه دستگاه شما AT COMMAND ها رو ساپورت کنه. حالا نمی دونم که باید دستورات رو از طریق Server App بفرستید یا Device Application.

----------


## pershia

سلام
مدل دستگاه HTC6300 و windows mobile 5.0 روش نصبه. تو قسمت مودم هم چک کردم ولی به عنوان مودم در لیست نبود.
الان چی کار می تونم انجام بدم؟
ممنون میشم زودتر جواب بدین.

----------


## pershia

کسی نیست سوال منو جواب بده؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## reza6384

خوب. با توجه به اینکه چک کردین و دیدین که در قسمت Modem چیزی نبوده به احتمال زیاد شما برای ارسال sms با دستگاهتون باید یک Device Application با 2005 #C یا 2005 VB بنویسید.
اما برای استفاده از سیم کارت دستگاه به یک سری Dll  و ActiveX نیاز دارین که اونها رو باید از وب سایت سازنده دستگاهتون HTC دریافت کنید. معمولا سازندگان Pocekt PC ها در سایتشون در قسمت Downloads یا Developers یک سری SDK یا Software Development Kit قرار می دن که این SDK ها شامل اون DLL هایی هست که گفتم به اضافه احتمالا چند تا Sample.

----------


## mohammad_alikhani

من يه سري از dll هايي كه مي توني باهاش از اين كارا بكنيد رو پيوست كردم.

بايد از Microsoft.WindowsMobile.PocketOutlook استفاده كنيد.

----------

